# Itching



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 7, 2012)

Ever since the hospital I'm itching so much! I am not on any new meds. Do I have fleas? Woof.


----------



## Jessi (Jan 7, 2012)

That must be it.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol seriously it's so weird.


----------



## Trysha (Jan 7, 2012)

It could be a reaction to something you are taking, regular meds can turn on you.
It could also be someting you are in contact with, materials, soaps etc.
If it persistsi would suggest it is better to seek help from your docs.
trysha


----------



## stardreamer22 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm itching too!  I've been itching for over a year!  It's awful!

I'm not sure what it could be.  After looking into many, many things I finally decided to take the advice of my Demotalogist and GI that it could be the Humira - and switched to Remicade.  I've been off Humira for 8 weeks or so and so far haven't found relief yet.

It's miserable!!  Nobody knows what's wrong!!  :angry-banghead:


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 10, 2012)

stardreamer22 said:


> I'm itching too!  I've been itching for over a year!  It's awful!
> 
> I'm not sure what it could be.  After looking into many, many things I finally decided to take the advice of my Demotalogist and GI that it could be the Humira - and switched to Remicade.  I've been off Humira for 8 weeks or so and so far haven't found relief yet.
> 
> It's miserable!!  Nobody knows what's wrong!!  :angry-banghead:


My friend takes humira for psoriasis. Isn't it supposed to stop the itch?


----------



## Rebecca85 (Jan 10, 2012)

If you've been in hospital it could be their sheets/blankets or just how dry the air is in there irritating your skin. I know when I was in for a few days I came out with scaly skin like a reptile! Took ages to rehydrate my skin!


----------



## Mountaingem (Jan 10, 2012)

Not to freak you out, but do you have any rashes or bite-type marks? I once got scabies from visiting a friend in a convalescent home. Apparently they're rampant in some hospitals. If you have marks, get it checked out.


----------



## SdN (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been itching for the last few months too! However mine is probably different from yours. I think my itching is from eczema caused from too much washing. I just finished a several month long course of prednisone and it was causing me to break out so I was washing several times a day to combat it.

Are there any other side effects from your itching like flaky skin or rashes? Does anything seem to help? hydracortisone, moisturizer etc?


----------



## stardreamer22 (Jan 10, 2012)

So for me - 

It's definitely not scabies. (biopsy came back negative for any insect parts...YEAH! Gross!, and my dermatologist treated me for them just in case.

Other effects - I have intensely itchy skin.  I continue to scratch because the itching is so bad - I even wake myself up scratching in my sleep.  It's all over my body but usually a few areas tend to be worse (it changes periodically) So when this first started it was actually in my genital area (which lead me to think it was something else - which resulted in treatments and tests - all negative/ineffective), then it hit my scalp next.  That was awful.  It was little scabs all over my scalp for months (nothing helped that either - shampoos, Prescriptions, etc).  Then it started on my body - all over: my legs, my arms, my back.  Strange enough the only place it hasn't hit has been my chest and stomach.  I've tried just about everything - switching detergents, soaps, lotion, no lotion, creams, ointments, oral Rx, topical Rx).  When I was on 40mg of Prednisone (or what I like to call Evil in a pill) it finally subsided.  However, as soon as I tapered it was back in full force.  Now my back isn't horribly bad, however my legs, genital area and to a lesser extent my arms are effected.  For the most part it's just intense, insatiable itching.  Nothing seems to help...I feel like I've tried it all.

And I know it's not eczema.  I used to have it as as kid and this is different.

The only other place I've found anyone talking about Humira and itching reactions is here: http://www.healthcentral.com/ibd/c/91518/21364/humira-reaction  The thing that scares me is there are people talking about reactions 4 and 5 months after stopping Humira.  I really hope it will go away or someone can figure something out soon!  It's so frustrating!


----------



## Jessi (Jan 10, 2012)

@ Stardreamer ~ Are your itchy spots raised and red? I have a spot on the lower part of my scalp right at the hairline that itches like crazy. It's raised and red and dry. I've had it for a couple weeks, and it's about the size of a quarter. So far, no growth or spreading. Could be the biologic meds (Remicade, for me).


----------



## stardreamer22 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jessi said:


> @ Stardreamer ~ Are your itchy spots raised and red? I have a spot on the lower part of my scalp right at the hairline that itches like crazy. It's raised and red and dry. I've had it for a couple weeks, and it's about the size of a quarter. So far, no growth or spreading. Could be the biologic meds (Remicade, for me).


Well, mostly they are small sores the scab over.  I think the sores develop from the frequent itching.  They scab over, get scratched off and the process repeats itself.  I have multiple scabs over my body.  I don't necessarily scab from every itchy place, but I usually have to itch it so much that it ends up scabbing.

I switched to Remicade about 8 weeks ago or so to hopefully eradicate the issue, but so far no relief.

Good Luck with your itchy spot!  I'll let you know if I come across anything while I'm looking.


----------



## Jessi (Jan 11, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. 

I have only a tiny spot to think about. You are so much braver than I am!


----------



## stardreamer22 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jessi said:


> My heart goes out to you.
> 
> I have only a tiny spot to think about. You are so much braver than I am!


:hug:  I wish it was bravery...then I would have the decision not to do it!  lol!!  Unfortunately I don't have much of a choice in the matter.  Hopefully someone can figure out something for me soon!  Thanks so much for your thoughts!  I appreciate it!


----------



## Mountaingem (Jan 11, 2012)

I have an extremely mild rash from the Remicade-I find Vaseline Intensive Rescue lotion to soothe it, maybe this could be helpful?


----------



## stardreamer22 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mountaingem said:


> I have an extremely mild rash from the Remicade-I find Vaseline Intensive Rescue lotion to soothe it, maybe this could be helpful?


Awww...Thanks so much for suggestion!!  I've tried that and Nivea, and Vaseline regular lotion, and Aquaphor, and, and and.  For Rx, I can't even recall everything I've tried.  Both topical, solution and oral...you name it, I've probably tried it.

I appreciate it!!  :hug:


----------



## SnowDay (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi OP. I am in the same boat (along with many others it seems). I believe the reason that people with IBD tend to have this problem is because itching is a form of pain, it's an autoimmune reaction and is one of your bodies ways of telling you that something is wrong (the same way some people tend to get cramps/headaches/back-aches etc.). 

I know this doesn't exactly help the problem but i thought i'd weigh in and let you know that you're not alone . I am really at my wits end with it, for the last 4 years i have barely gotten a single decent nights sleep because of how itchy i am all the time (and it's always worse at night or the more tired i get). 

I'll let you know if something works for me (u do the same for me, ya hear? ), i'm about to start budenoside so fingers crossed . Good luck.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Mar 3, 2012)

That really makes sense about it being a way for the body to say something is wrong.


----------



## Kela80 (Mar 4, 2012)

Get your liver function tests done, could be to much bilirubin in blood stream. I have high lfts and psc. Primary schlorosis cholangitis , one symptom is itching.


----------



## Binty147 (May 24, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I am new ti this forum. I haven't had a Crohn's diagnosis, but I am convinced that is what I have.

You see, I don't have chronic diarrhea. My main problem is with my skin.

For the last 5 years, I have had chronic itchy skin, everywhere. My dermatologist says it is chronic eczema. My skin flares up in response to food. I can't seem to tolerate too many carbohydrates so I now try to live on an Atkins type diet.

If and when I do eat carbs, I get terrible wind, I mean terrible, with a terrible smell and sometimes diarrhea, or it can go the other way and I get constipated and then the itching starts. I can scratch til I bleed. I take Atarax anti histermines to reduce the itching. This allows me to sleep at night. I have been on immuno suppressant drugs - azathioprine, but I now only using the Atarax. I have a daily battle with my skin itching, everywhere, from head to toe. My scalp. My face, especially around my eyes. My eye lids are so much darker than the rest of my face now because of the chronic scratching. I look awful!

Recently, I developed a lump in my stomach. An actual painful mass, which again had the docs confused for about 5 weeks. I had many responses such as strangulated bowels, a hernia etc. I was operated on this week and it turned out that the mass contained lots and lots of pus and scar tissue. I am now at home recuperating on antibiotics and awaiting the outcomes of the cultures they are growing from what they took out.

I have spent many hours researching my symptoms on the internet and they all point towards Crohn's but without the chronic diarrhea. Is this possible. Could I have Crohn's?

My symptoms are relieved by sticking to an Atkins type diet. Will I have to live like this for ever.


----------



## 723crossroads (May 29, 2013)

Binty147 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am new ti this forum. I haven't had a Crohn's diagnosis, but I am convinced that is what I have.
> 
> ...


It could very well be crohns and I too have a lot of itching. My hubs is always on me about the scratching. I had a sore many times like a boil. I have found that teatree oil does seem to help it go away faster and I don't have to go see a Dr. about it. I still don't know what causes them though. I was diagnosed with crohn's yrs ago and last catscan showed no ulcers, but I have lots of skin issues too. Weird ones!


----------



## Barbi (Nov 24, 2014)

My husband has Crohn's and I decided to check out some blogs.  I see a lot of people with itching and now bumps or rash.
I just wanted to let you know that I have had that crazy itching and no rash or redness etc. It started on the soles of my feet, but it can be anywhere. It seems the more I think about it the more I itch. I went to a few doctors and finally found some help. The doctor called it, emotional hives. I'm sure there must be a more scientific name but that is what she said to me. She told me to take Claritin. So that is what I do when I feel it starting. I keep some with me in case it happens. Give it a try, for me it works great!!!!


----------



## gracestrong (Nov 26, 2014)

How long ago was it?  Itching can be a side affect of pain medications if you are allergic to them.  Specifically hydrocodone and oxycodone in my experience.


----------

